# Ohhh...So sweet from Uber think about drivers earnings so much !



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/01/11/uber-cuts-prices-in-more-than-100-us-cities-.html

Uber in its blog post also addressed potential concerns about how the price cuts might impact drivers' ability to earn income. "Higher demand [due to price cuts] means more time moving people, less time spent waiting around and more money for drivers," according to the post.

"And if drivers aren't busier, prices will go back up again. In addition, we are guaranteeing earnings for drivers to ensure that no one is disadvantaged," Uber said in the post.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

These people don't have one iota of truth in their bones. It's sad, actually.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I wonder where would we be without constant care from Uber headquarters ? Driving for $2 per mile , pay only 20% to Uber without any other fees .... Disgusting ! We would never beat winter slum !
Interestingly enough, the article mentions it is the third straight year of pay cuts...


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

This gives us hope for next year! Rates will be at 2 cents a mile and there'll be non-stop pings for everyone...if your car will still even work. Lower fares equals more money!


----------



## Expired Tablet (Dec 17, 2015)

7Miles said:


> http://www.cnbc.com/2016/01/11/uber-cuts-prices-in-more-than-100-us-cities-.html
> 
> Uber in its blog post also addressed potential concerns about how the price cuts might impact drivers' ability to earn income. "Higher demand [due to price cuts] means more time moving people, less time spent waiting around and more money for drivers," according to the post.
> 
> "And if drivers aren't busier, prices will go back up again. In addition, we are guaranteeing earnings for drivers to ensure that no one is disadvantaged," Uber said in the post.


----------



## Expired Tablet (Dec 17, 2015)

Reduce safe rider fee and reduced 20% commission to 10%. Instead keep cutting pay for drivers


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Let's make it $0 per mile (except small $5 Uber fee taken directly from driver's checking account ) and drive everyone for free! We will be busy all the time! Driving non-stop!


----------



## Alex1967 (Dec 11, 2015)

talking about taking money straight out of our checking account....why is The safe Rider fee taken out of our fares twice and given back to us once?

I just noticed it today...I was under the assumption the Safe Rider fee was getting subtracted and refunded to us....but no no no. You might really wanna double check your fares breakdown.

I was looking at the phone app and it showed that the payout for a ride I did was $3.75 when I look on my computer the actual cost of the fare charged to the rider was $6.34
Well, the 20% of 6.34 is $1.26
So the actual payout should be $5.08 ... not $3.75?!! ....so how do they get to $3.75?...this is how according to their breakdown

Fare $6.34 (as indicated on the fare details with the map, mileage and time)
Fare $4.69 (as indicated in my earning summary)......wait.. why there is a $1.65 difference? (coincidentally same as the rider fee)
Uber fee - $0.94
Rider Fee deduction - $1.65 ( hmm...again?)
Rider Fee Payment $1.65
Total Payout $3.75


So basically Uber is having the passenger pay for the Rider Fee (which they keep along with the 20%) and giving us the illusion we get refunded for it?

And of course they cut prices "to beat the winter slump" ...which doesn't really cut anything to them since they still get $1.65 per ride no matter what while we make $10 per hour?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Alex1967 said:


> talking about taking money straight out of our checking account....why is The safe Rider fee taken out of our fares twice and given back to us once?
> 
> I just noticed it today...I was under the assumption the Safe Rider fee was getting subtracted and refunded to us....but no no no. You might really wanna double check your fares breakdown.
> 
> ...


It's Uber math. How dare you double check it, question it, or think for yourself. The Uber is not amused.


----------



## Alex1967 (Dec 11, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> It's Uber math. How dare you double check it, question it, or think for yourself. The Uber is not amused.


Seriously? why they do even bother? I mean Lyft does the same, they add the safe rider fee to the ride for the rider to pay....but why showing us a fake riders fee refund whine is obvious we are not getting refunded for?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Alex1967 said:


> And of course they cut prices "to beat the winter slump" ...which doesn't really cut anything to them since they still get $1.65 per ride no matter what while we make $10 per hour?


You guys make $10 per hour? You must be in a highest-paying market then. I just had a customer and was rewarded only $2.40


----------



## Alex1967 (Dec 11, 2015)

I guess it depends on what part of Los Angeles you operate

I just drove 6 hours and my payout (after uber fees) is $89 ..so actually a little more than $10 if you are not considering gasoline and wear and tear of your car in the equation


----------



## Ayyostephen (Aug 6, 2015)

Alex1967 said:


> I guess it depends on what part of Los Angeles you operate
> 
> I just drove 6 hours and my payout (after uber fees) is $89 ..so actually a little more than $10 if you are not considering gasoline and wear and tear of your car in the equation


Honestly that's why I've always stayed away from LA. Most people only give me few dollar rides. No tip and ontop of that it took me 15 minutes to drive up the damn steep and narrow streets to their home lol


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

Alex1967 said:


> Seriously? why they do even bother? I mean Lyft does the same, they add the safe rider fee to the ride for the rider to pay....but why showing us a fake riders fee refund whine is obvious we are not getting refunded for?


Uber has set up their accounting so the rider fee is 100% of your income, even though it's charged to the rider as a separate amount. Then Uber goes to your gross fare (the total the passenger paid) and takes out the rider fee and commission.

You aren't being refunded. The passenger is paying the fee (a credit to you) and then Uber is taking the fee (as a debit from you). What sucks is Uber will report the entire gross fare to the IRS, so it's your job to claim the commission AND the rider fee as a deduction on your taxes.

Otherwise you're liable for income tax on the total amount the rider paid.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Alex1967 said:


> talking about taking money straight out of our checking account....why is The safe Rider fee taken out of our fares twice and given back to us once?
> 
> I just noticed it today...I was under the assumption the Safe Rider fee was getting subtracted and refunded to us....but no no no. You might really wanna double check your fares breakdown.
> 
> ...


What's happening is the $6.34 is the overall fare if you include the safe rider fee. The net fare is $4.69. If you take 25% of that you get $1.17, however if they took out $1.17 you would get less than $3.75 so they only take out a fee amount that still allows you to get $3.75 which appears to be the minimum amount you get per ride no matter what.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Alex1967 said:


> talking about taking money straight out of our checking account....why is The safe Rider fee taken out of our fares twice and given back to us once?
> 
> I just noticed it today...I was under the assumption the Safe Rider fee was getting subtracted and refunded to us....but no no no. You might really wanna double check your fares breakdown.
> 
> ...


You are doing the math wrong, the 20% or 25% comes out of your fare, not your fare + srf. So if your fare is $5 + $1 srf, the customer gets charged $6 you get $5 -20%.

The srf is a added on charge that we see nothing from, we get paid base + time + mileage, Uber gets paid 20%(base + time + mileage)+(srf).


----------



## Alex1967 (Dec 11, 2015)

Drive777 said:


> Uber has set up their accounting so the rider fee is 100% of your income, even though it's charged to the rider as a separate amount. Then Uber goes to your gross fare (the total the passenger paid) and takes out the rider fee and commission.
> 
> You aren't being refunded. The passenger is paying the fee (a credit to you) and then Uber is taking the fee (as a debit from you). What sucks is Uber will report the entire gross fare to the IRS, so it's your job to claim the commission AND the rider fee as a deduction on your taxes.
> 
> Otherwise you're liable for income tax on the total amount the rider paid.


Good to know for tax time, thank you.... although this accounting process still makes zero sense to me.
The gross fare amount is what the rider gets charged with, out of that there is a $1.65 safe rider fee and our 20% commission and that's fine,... but why they do bother indicating a deduction then a payment of the safe rider fee if that's not the case?

The deduction happen on top of the passenger gross fare (although not indicated in their breakdown.. only shows a missing mystery $1.65), then in "our" gross fare breakdown they itemize a "Rider fee deduction" of - $1.65 and a "rider fee payment" of $1.65 (which of course zero each other out)

Why just not indicate the rider fee on top of the gross fare? then simply followed by their commission to indicate our net?


----------



## Alex1967 (Dec 11, 2015)

limepro said:


> You are doing the math wrong, the 20% or 25% comes out of your fare, not your fare + srf. So if your fare is $5 + $1 srf, the customer gets charged $6 you get $5 -20%.
> 
> The srf is a added on charge that we see nothing from, we get paid base + time + mileage, Uber gets paid 20%(base + time + mileage)+(srf).


I understand that... like I said in the previous post I don't understand why of the itemization of the $1.65 rider fee and payment to us, when in reality the rider fee has been already shaved off from the gross.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

All you need to know is that Uber charges you SRF not the passenger. It's in the contract. Please see the contract attached. See Safe Ride Fee (number 3) section. It clearly states - YOU pay for it in plain English black on white


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

What about a SAFE DRIVERS FEE we need safety from all this accounting madness. 
Ubers accounting methods are absurd but they are methods, to serve them


----------



## Alex1967 (Dec 11, 2015)

7Miles said:


> View attachment 23466
> All you need to know is that Uber charges you SRF not the passenger. It's in the contract. Please see the contract attached. See Safe Ride Fee (number 3) section. It clearly states - YOU pay for it in plain English black on white


I know.... I know I'm paying the RSF, you guys are just not getting what I'm saying.

Once again, what baffles me is the way they display the RSF in our rides breakdown... that's all.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Alex1967 said:


> Once again, what baffles me is the way they display the RSF in our rides breakdown...


 for their accounting method and claim to "only be a collection agent etc... not an employer" uber has to show on paper that we the drivers are charging and collecting this fee from the passengers , then paying uber. They are displaying the SRF as they do to save their ass...
As the drivers agreement states:
You: (i) appoint Company as your limited payment collection agent solely for the 
purpose of accepting the Fare, applicable Tolls and, depending on the region and/or if requested 
by you, applicable taxes and fees from the User on your behalf via the payment processing 
functionality facilitated by the Uber Services; and (ii) agree that payment made by User to 
Company (or to an Affiliate of Company acting as an agent of Company) shall be considered the 
same as payment made directly by User to you.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

this just in best buy amazon, southwest, and every other company is reporting lagging sales after the holidays, they are cutting wages 30 percent, oh wait they didn't, no normal company does this except uber, when uber doesn't even get less demands, people always need rides, unlike gifts. they are liars who are doing this bc lyft got all the money and they want to put them under


----------



## noonesbusiness (Jan 12, 2016)

What about the tolls that are collected out of our sunpasses and then paid back to us in our paycheck, this is a crap deal because now we have to pay taxes on that money that we are getting reimbursed on. I provide people with a safe car, pay the high maintenance on it and premium gas that I have to feed it only to be forced to accept lower pay, oh and lets not forget that they wanted everyone to agree upon letting uber have access to your microphones on your phones this past update........don't let that pass.......total invasion of privacy!!!!!!! Thinking that maybe, just maybe they are just taking a little too much from us already.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

noonesbusiness said:


> What about the tolls that are collected out of our sunpasses and then paid back to us in our paycheck, this is a crap deal because now we have to pay taxes on that money that we are getting reimbursed on. I provide people with a safe car, pay the high maintenance on it and premium gas that I have to feed it only to be forced to accept lower pay, oh and lets not forget that they wanted everyone to agree upon letting uber have access to your microphones on your phones this past update........don't let that pass.......total invasion of privacy!!!!!!! Thinking that maybe, just maybe they are just taking a little too much from us already.


As far as having access to your microphone what you have to do is get your phone rooted and there are rooted only apps out there that can stop that access


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

7Miles said:


> Let's make it $0 per mile (except small $5 Uber fee taken directly from driver's checking account ) and drive everyone for free! We will be busy all the time! Driving non-stop!


Shit, technically at these rates, free rides are already being given.


----------



## TheCornKing (Jan 15, 2016)

Expired Tablet said:


> Reduce safe rider fee and reduced 20% commission to 10%. Instead keep cutting pay for drivers


 No give us the safe fee, let us pay our percent of the Ins and see how much further ahead we would be,,, At $1.70 per ride averaging 50 rides a week or 200 a month thats $340. per month in our pocket less the 80$-200 for the insurance up-tick..


----------

